# Teacher crush on me?



## nelson.eaton01 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey, I am 16 and my teacher (female) I think she is having a crush one me. She is married. She is always smiling when she sees me, says hello from the far far end of the corridor, shouts goodbye when she is at the other end of the playground at the end of the day, compliments my hair; style, clothes. Last time on a school trip she said: "all the girls are looking at you!" As in a good way. She smiles at me a lot! When there is a crowd of students she comes to me to say hi. When we were back from holiday she said "Very nice to see you!" She didn't say that to anyone else. When we were on another school trip she choose to sit next to me on the bus when there were other students and about 6 other free seats. She is very kind to me and often talks about me to other teachers. 

Does she like me?

Thx guys,

Nelson

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is no way that anyone here can tell you if she likes you. We don't know if what you have told us here is a fantasy of yours and your are misinterpreting her actions; or if she is actually fliting with you.

But it does not matter either way because the way to handle this is the same. Just be polite to her, say hello and then walk away. There is nothing here that you or she can act on, so end it.


----------



## curious234 (Jan 28, 2017)

are you going to claim harassment later in your confession?


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> There is no way that anyone here can tell you if she likes you. We don't know if what you have told us here is a fantasy of yours and your are misinterpreting her actions; or if she is actually fliting with you.
> 
> But it does not matter either way because the way to handle this is the same. Just be polite to her, say hello and then walk away. There is nothing here that you or she can act on, so end it.


Now I have Van Halen's song "Hot for Teacher" playing in my head. :|


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

curious234 said:


> are you going to claim harassment later in your confession?


What harassment are you talking about? She said hello? She sat next to him? If that is harassment we all might as well just stay inside and avoid all human contact.
OP Ele Girl is correct. It doesn't matter. This is something you need to just walk away from.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Sure sounds like it to me!

Or, maybe she’s just friendly.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

A bit odd behavior if you ask me. Just return the salutations and keep studying. You'll need it down the road.


----------



## nelson.eaton01 (Feb 23, 2018)

She is generally a very nice person. No harassment at all I believe. She is a very friendly character and I am telling the truth, this is why I came here. I am studying very hard and am one of the best students in the class. 

Thank you all!

Nelson

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nelson.eaton01 (Feb 23, 2018)

curious234 said:


> are you going to claim harassment later in your confession?


Absolutely not! We are great friends and was just asking other people's opinion here. 

Thx

Nelson

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## M042 (Nov 4, 2013)

nelson.eaton01 said:


> She is generally a very nice person. No harassment at all I believe. She is a very friendly character and I am telling the truth, this is why I came here. I am studying very hard and am one of the best students in the class.
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> ...


Is she beautiful?


----------



## nelson.eaton01 (Feb 23, 2018)

M042 said:


> Is she beautiful?


She is very attractive!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

From a protection point of view, I have to ask is this friendly nature or Predatory behavior. And you are certainly old enough to hear this discussed frankly.
Sexual predators are everywhere and they seek out situations where they can be close to their targets. They are very good at earning the trust of the community. The risk in this case is that the adult could be Grooming the student. Grooming is a process of desensitizing the student little by little to prepare them for exploitation. First they will make an effort to always be around the target. Next they will try to make sure the child feels that they think he is special. This is where you are by your first post. She singles you out for extra greetings and attention. At this point there is nothing you could put your finger on to say This was inappropriate. So we are going to give you some things to look for as next steps. The abuser will use innocent touches to get the victim used to being touched by them. this can include arm or shoulder touches, back rubs, face touching. Be on the lookout for these. Another thing abusers do is offer things that kids are not allowed. Alcohol, tobacco, pornography, even sometimes more dangerous drugs. Gifts and money are also typical. All this is done to lower your sensitivity, getting you ready for some kind of exploitation. Be on the lookout for these. 

I hope that by now you have heard this a million times. Recognize the signs of abuse. Resist any attempt to abuse you or others. Report any inappropriate action immediately.


----------



## nelson.eaton01 (Feb 23, 2018)

Mr. Nail said:


> From a protection point of view, I have to ask is this friendly nature or Predatory behavior. And you are certainly old enough to hear this discussed frankly.
> Sexual predators are everywhere and they seek out situations where they can be close to their targets. They are very good at earning the trust of the community. The risk in this case is that the adult could be Grooming the student. Grooming is a process of desensitizing the student little by little to prepare them for exploitation. First they will make an effort to always be around the target. Next they will try to make sure the child feels that they think he is special. This is where you are by your first post. She singles you out for extra greetings and attention. At this point there is nothing you could put your finger on to say This was inappropriate. So we are going to give you some things to look for as next steps. The abuser will use innocent touches to get the victim used to being touched by them. this can include arm or shoulder touches, back rubs, face touching. Be on the lookout for these. Another thing abusers do is offer things that kids are not allowed. Alcohol, tobacco, pornography, even sometimes more dangerous drugs. Gifts and money are also typical. All this is done to lower your sensitivity, getting you ready for some kind of exploitation. Be on the lookout for these.
> 
> I hope that by now you have heard this a million times. Recognize the signs of abuse. Resist any attempt to abuse you or others. Report any inappropriate action immediately.


Thanks for your informative description. I will look out. I can tell you tho that she is definitely not one of these types. 

Nelson

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

She is your teacher, she is married, and she is an adult. You are 16 years old. I know you don't want to hear this, but you are still a child.

If she does have a crush on you, then she isn't right in the head, and you would be smart to steer clear and not be alone with her.

But I find it highly unlikely that a grown woman has a crush on a teenage boy, and I would find it disturbing if I learned that she did, more so if she tried to act on it.

You may remind you of the boys she liked when she was your age, or she may just like you in a strictly platonic way. It is possible for adults to truly enjoy the company of younger people in a strictly platonic sense. In your case, she likely appreciates the fact that you are working hard at your studies, specifically because she is a teacher. Teachers really appreciate when their students are engaged in their subject matter/area of expertise, and enjoying conversing with such students, and may take a special interest in students in this way. In no way does this mean that the teacher is interested in the student in a romantic way.

Stop worrying about this. Enjoy the compliments, but that is as far as it goes. Focus on your studies and girls your own age.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

nelson.eaton01 said:


> She is very attractive!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Well if you care about her keeping her job and marriage (not to mention her freedom away from jail-time) then yeah, should leave her alone. The consequences are much more severe for her than for you. 

But if you don't care about that, flirt back and see where it leads


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Kid, it could be anything. From what you've said, she might totally have the hots for you and be looking to make her move. On the other extreme, she might think you are a pathetic nerd that she feels sorry for. No way for us to tell.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Well if you care about her keeping her job and marriage (not to mention her freedom away from jail-time) then yeah, should leave her alone. The consequences are much more severe for her than for you.
> 
> But if you don't care about that, flirt back and see where it leads


:whip:


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

nelson.eaton01 said:


> She is generally a very nice person. No harassment at all I believe. She is a very friendly character and I am telling the truth, this is why I came here. I am studying very hard and am one of the best students in the class.
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> ...


Something similar happened to me in high school. My Advanced English IV teacher was always acting that way toward me. I was one of her best students, even though I never really put any effort in it. I actually corrected her in class at times (not a good idea, by the way). I was late on a term paper once, and she invited me over to her house to drop it off when I got finished with it. I went to her house to drop off the paper later that evening. Her husband wasn't home and she invited me in. It certainly didn't feel innocent, either, and I always felt like she had the hots for me, evening calling me "tubular", or "macho", or something along those lines. I declined because I didn't feel it was the right thing to do. It just wouldn't "look" right even if it was innocent. She was kinda hot, and maybe 8 to 10 years older than me at the time. Looking back, I'm glad I made that decision. It could've been a disaster for both of us. I was mature beyond my years. I just saw a picture of this woman, along with her husband, her daughter, son-in-law, and grandchildren in our local newspaper yesterday. Her son-in-law is running for some kind of local government office.

Why are you asking? I would advise you to not to even entertain any idea of anything outside of schoolwork. That would be disastrous to both of you.


----------



## curious234 (Jan 28, 2017)

In an old post, are you the teen who found about his mom's affair by accidently leaving a camera in her car


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

You remind her of her son. 
Now go take a cold shower and do your homework.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Well if you care about her keeping her job and marriage (not to mention her freedom away from jail-time) then yeah, should leave her alone. The consequences are much more severe for her than for you.
> 
> But if you don't care about that, flirt back and see where it leads


You are a horrible influence, RD!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Red Sonja said:


> :whip:





FeministInPink said:


> You are a horrible influence, RD!


:rofl:


----------



## nelson.eaton01 (Feb 23, 2018)

curious234 said:


> In an old post, are you the teen who found about his mom's affair by accidently leaving a camera in her car


No

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

She sounds like fantastic teacher who is just being friendly with a fantastic student.

Your over thinking thing.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

You're 16 and have a playground at your school? WTF? Do y'all have Leggos in the classroom too?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thound said:


> You're 16 and have a playground at your school? WTF? Do y'all have Leggos in the classroom too?


:surprise:

*hides his lego collection*


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

chillymorn69 said:


> She sounds like fantastic teacher who is just being friendly with a fantastic student.
> 
> Your over thinking thing.



You can't definitively make this assessment. There are too many examples of female teachers having sex with students. We can't pretend this behavior is rare. 

16 years old is the age of consent. I don't see anyone going to jail but she would lose her job.


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Sounds like my 7th grade teacher, who would tell me thw only reason she got married because she was in so much debt.

She would say, wow all the girls like you...

She one time stopped and gave my brother and I a ride to our home.

I was very timid and lacked the scruples to follow through or get to the the bottom of what she might had actually ment. She was tall Vanessa William look alike, she was American/Brazilian just gorgeous and so pleasant to be around.

Good luck and date someone your own age.


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## nelson.eaton01 (Feb 23, 2018)

Thound said:


> You're 16 and have a playground at your school? WTF? Do y'all have Leggos in the classroom too?


You have never been to a secondary school that has an open sports ground for basketball and football called a playground?!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Jus260 said:


> You can't definitively make this assessment. There are too many examples of female teachers having sex with students. We can't pretend this behavior is rare.
> 
> 16 years old is the age of consent. I don't see anyone going to jail but she would lose her job.


The age of consent varies, and in any event several (if not most) states prohibit sexual relationships between educators and students in the K-12 context. So yeah, the teacher going to jail is not at all out of the question.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

GTdad said:


> The age of consent varies, and in any event several (if not most) states prohibit sexual relationships between educators and students in the K-12 context. So yeah, the teacher going to jail is not at all out of the question.


A lot can happen in 8 years but in 2010, 15 of the 50 states made this a crime.


https://www.schoolcounselor.org/mag...december-2010/educators-and-sexual-misconduct


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

nelson.eaton01 said:


> You have never been to a secondary school that has an open sports ground for basketball and football called a playground?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Nope, but I am in Texas. We have football stadiums, basketball gyms etc. When I think of playgrounds, I think of swing sets, seesaws, slides, and back in the day before vagificatio of America monkey bars


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Thound said:


> You're 16 and have a playground at your school? WTF? Do y'all have Leggos in the classroom too?


I think you might be having a cultural difference, there, @Thound.

I'm presuming OP is either British, from Ireland or Australia or New Zealand?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@nelson.eaton01 Does your teacher have a crush on you? It's doubtful.

Are your hormones raging and making your body and mind think crazy, lustful thoughts? It's probable.

Don't risk her friendship and her professional help by doing something that would make her do this:-


----------

